

Kickstarter for low-income student scholarships - jbaudanza
https://www.wishbone.org

======
carlosrt
I did some customer development on a similar idea. I talked with a local
philanthropist and he liked the idea of donating _after_ a milestone was
reached. For example, when a student completes a Khan Academy math lesson
money is donated to a students future education.

In other words a funder would donate $5,000 to a student when they can test
out of all Khan Academy math lessons.

